# Mission Craze or Riot?



## goindeep (Jul 13, 2008)

Have any of you ladies shot the Craze or Riot? What do you think about it? Specifically the draw cycle.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I just bought a Riot. I really like it. Basically it is alot like the Craze only longer ATA. I think the draw cycle is okay for me, but each person is different. I was used to drawing the Bear Attack which has a really large cam so I'm used to a bit harder draw cycle. I really wanted the Jewel, but I didn't get as much for the trade on my Bear to make up the difference. I only traded my Bear because It was a 60lb bow which ment it only went down to 50lbs. That is fine for on the ground turkey hunting, but I found this year my first year dear hunting I needed a bit lighter poundage. I think for the money it was well worth it. If you aren't into having to have the big name bows. At least it is made by Mathews.


----------



## sdhunter09 (Mar 13, 2011)

mission rally is also nice and still get most of the variablity in dw dl and draws really nice


----------

